# Need Help For Buying A Graphic Card



## beingsagar07 (May 28, 2015)

I am a Vfx student planning to buy a graphic card need help.
Softwares i am and will be using further Autodesk Maya, Nuke, Fusion.

Mother Board - Gigabyte B75-D3H
Processor i5 - 3470
PSU - Corsair VS650 w
Ram - 4gb Kingston HyperX

My sir suggested to buy nvidia graphic card as some of the softwares are using some nvidia plugins or may be something related to nvidia!
Budget 10-15k!

Thanx In Advance


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 28, 2015)

Increase budget and buy Zotac/Asus GTX 960


----------



## mitraark (May 29, 2015)

Do not go for old cards such as GTX 660 or GTX 760, GTX 960 is a much better buy.


----------



## bikramjitkar (May 29, 2015)

DON'T buy the above suggested cards if you are not a gamer and will only be using your system for professional purposes! For professional use, you will have to buy an NVidia Quadro series card which is optimized for the applications you mentioned. Also increase your RAM to at least 8 gb as those applications need a lot of it. Quadro K620 should be in your budget.


----------



## beingsagar07 (May 29, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Do not go for old cards such as GTX 660 or GTX 760, GTX 960 is a much better buy.



Thanx A Lot Mate!


----------



## beingsagar07 (May 29, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> DON'T buy the above suggested cards if you are not a gamer and will only be using your system for professional purposes! For professional use, you will have to buy an NVidia Quadro series card which is optimized for the applications you mentioned. Also increase your RAM to at least 8 gb as those applications need a lot of it. Quadro K620 should be in your budget.



Thanx A Lot Mate! 
Well i have a question that the quadro k620 as u suggested is ddr3 while ddr5 is out will there be any major difference in their performance or k620 will be working fine for me being ddr3?

Not a hardcore gamer but i play fifa often!
Sure i will be increasing ram to 8 gb with corsair vengeance is it good?


----------



## beingsagar07 (May 30, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Increase budget and buy Zotac/Asus GTX 960



Thanx A Lot Mate!


----------



## beingsagar07 (May 30, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Do not go for old cards such as GTX 660 or GTX 760, GTX 960 is a much better buy.



Thanx A Lot Mate!


----------



## beingsagar07 (May 30, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> DON'T buy the above suggested cards if you are not a gamer and will only be using your system for professional purposes! For professional use, you will have to buy an NVidia Quadro series card which is optimized for the applications you mentioned. Also increase your RAM to at least 8 gb as those applications need a lot of it. Quadro K620 should be in your budget.



Thanx A Lot Mate! 
The Above card quadro which u mentioned is ddr3 while ddr5 is out whats the major difference between them?
will ddr3 work fine for me?

well i play games not a hardcore gamer just fifa!
yes i will upgrade my ram to 8gb corsair vengeance will it be fine to work with my apps?


----------



## mitraark (May 31, 2015)

I think the 750 Ti 2G DDR5 version which sells at 11k now will also be sufficient for you, and it won't stress the PSU much.

- - - Updated - - -



beingsagar07 said:


> Thanx A Lot Mate!
> The Above card quadro which u mentioned is ddr3 while ddr5 is out whats the major difference between them?
> will ddr3 work fine for me?
> 
> ...




DDR5 vs DDR3 is like USB 3 vs USB2, DDR3 RAM in GPU is primarily used to fool people into buying cards with greater memory ( Cards like GT610 with 4GB DDR3 RAM ), it doesn't stand a chance against DDR5 memory in GPUs.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 31, 2015)

mitraark said:


> I think the 750 Ti 2G DDR5 version which sells at 11k now will also be sufficient for you, and it won't stress the PSU much.
> - - - Updated - - -
> DDR5 vs DDR3 is like USB 3 vs USB2, DDR3 RAM in GPU is primarily used to fool people into buying cards with greater memory ( Cards like GT610 with 4GB DDR3 RAM ), it doesn't stand a chance against DDR5 memory in GPUs.



Zotac GTX 750Ti 2GB -10.68k

Link:ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti-2GB DDR5 (ZT-70601-10M) Graphics Card - Buy Graphics Card Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com


----------



## beingsagar07 (May 31, 2015)

mitraark said:


> I think the 750 Ti 2G DDR5 version which sells at 11k now will also be sufficient for you, and it won't stress the PSU much.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Thank You!
Well there are lot of 750ti available which one is good to buy?
Asus, Msi, Zotac, etc? Can u give me the exact name of the gpu?

Is it good for working in 3D?
This worry me a little!
MSI TWIN FROZR GeForce GTX 750Ti/N750Ti TF 2GD5/OC 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card Review by Karthikeswari Paramasivan | Flipkart.com (last line) :/

- - - Updated - - -



bssunil said:


> Zotac GTX 750Ti 2GB -10.68k
> 
> Link:ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti-2GB DDR5 (ZT-70601-10M) Graphics Card - Buy Graphics Card Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com



Thank You!
Well price is not a prob for me!
Just want to buy the best gpu for my need 

Is it good for working in 3D?


----------



## bikramjitkar (May 31, 2015)

beingsagar07 said:


> Thanx A Lot Mate!
> The Above card quadro which u mentioned is ddr3 while ddr5 is out whats the major difference between them?
> will ddr3 work fine for me?
> 
> ...



Yes GDDR5 is much faster than DDR3, but you have to be sure about your priority. For professional applications, the Quadro with DDR3 will be much faster than the cards others have mentioned while in games it will be the opposite.


----------

